# Windows 2000 2 Bildschirme



## Fluutsch (21. August 2008)

Guten Tag,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich will unter Windows 2000 2 Bildschirme laufen lassen mit der Grafikkarte Ati Radeon/ Mobility 9200, die nicht unter der Hardwarekompatibiltyliste steht. Das würde bedeuten, dass das nicht ginge, aber von der Firma, von der wir den Rechner gekauft haben, war das ursprünglich so, dass 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen waren, also dass der Desktop über 2 Bildschirme ging. Und ich brauche den Platz, für das Schnittsystem.
Hat da jmnd noch eine Idee, wie man das etvl. hinbekommt.
Die Grafikkarte sagt auch, dass mehrere Bildschirme angeschlossen sind...aber lässt nicht diesen Button zu, der unter XP da ist, um zu sagen, dass jetzt 2 Bildschirme angeschlosen sind...
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. August 2008)

Hi

Wenn der Treiber der Karte den Multimonitor-Betrieb unterstützt sollte bei der Auswahl des zweiten Monitors (in den Anzeigeeinstellungen) die Option "Desktop auf diesen Monitor erweitern" aktiv sein. Wenn dieser Haken gesetzt ist, kannst du für beide Displays getrennt Auslösung usw. einstellen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. August 2008)

Versuch einmal den Omega-Treiber für deine Mobility Karte. Der sollte das ganze eigentlich ermöglichen.


----------



## chmee (23. August 2008)

Unter Win2K war das noch nicht so einfach wie unter WinXP. Anstatt in den Win-Displayeinstellungen soltest Du es direkt in den Treiber-Reitern in den erweiterten Einstellungen finden können.

mfg chmee


----------

